

Which VPS in USA can you recommend? - hendricius

I am looking for an American based Virtual Server. Performance can be low.<p>Looking forward to reading some of your suggestions.
======
jacob019
I use linode, amazon ec2, and bigscoots.com. Linode is very stable at a
reasonable price. ec2 is very flexible and reasonably reliable but a bit more
expensive. bigscoots.com is a great value, very fast and reliable with
excellent service. It's nice to have options.

~~~
hendricius
Thanks!

------
read_wharf
Linode and Slicehost will be the two most common answers. They are similar to
each other. I am a happy Linode customer.

You say that performance can be low, so you might look here:

<http://www.lowendbox.com/>

~~~
hendricius
thanks. Linode looks great!

------
trienthusiast
I am on knownhost.com and so far, so good.

